# Tengri, Ten, Tan - [Etymology]



## ancalimon

Bu sözcükler birbiriyle alakalı olabilir mi? Olabilirse bu nasıl açıklanır?

Tengri: Tanrı, gök

Ten: vücut, deri (Farsça'dan Türkçe'ye girmiş gösteriliyor)

Tan (Türkçe): ululuk, insan aklının almamasının tanımı, yuvarlak (daire içinde artı işareti, Tanrı'nın tanımı), güneşin doğuşu

Tan (İngilizce): bronzlaşmış deri,

tan (v.) late O.E. tannian "to convert hide into leather" (by steeping it in tannin), from M.L. tannare "tan, dye, a tawny color" (c.900), from tannum "crushed oak bark," used in tanning leather, probably from a Celtic source (e.g. Breton tann "oak tree"). The meaning "make brown by exposure to the sun" first recorded 1520s. To tan (someone's) hide in the figurative sense is from 1660s. The adj. tan  "of the color of tanned leather" is recorded from 1660s; the noun sense  of "bronze color imparted to skin by exposure to sun" is from 1749; as a  simple name for a brownish color, in any context, it is recorded from  1888. Related: Tanned; tanning.


----------



## macrotis

Aralarındaki -varsa-ilişkinin düzeyini bilmiyorum, ama bir kaç ek bilgi zarar vermez.

tian:


> 天 [tiān]
> 1. noun [天空] sky
> 2. noun [一昼夜] day
> 7. noun [自然] nature
> 8. noun [造物主] God
> 9. noun [神的住所] Heaven


ri:


> 日 [rì]
> 1. noun [太阳] sun
> 3. noun [天] day
> 7. noun [日本] Japan


dan:


> 旦 [dàn]
> 1. noun [早晨] dawn
> 2. noun [天] day


Sumerian DIN.GIR


----------



## ancalimon

Emeğin için çok teşekkür ederim. Saol.


----------



## macrotis

Rica ederim. Sizde yoksa işinize yarayabilir:

Köken Bilgisi Sözlügü, Tuncer GÜLENSOY


----------



## ancalimon

macrotis said:


> Rica ederim. Sizde yoksa işinize yarayabilir:
> 
> Köken Bilgisi Sözlügü, Tuncer GÜLENSOY



Sağolun elimde var. Ben de paylaşmıştım bu forumda o kitabı. Hala kabul edilmiş bi köken bilgisi sözlüğümüz yok. Her biri birbiriyle çatışıyor. Aslı Türkçe olması gerek bir çok sözcük Arapça, Farsça farzediliyor. Aslında dilimize Arapça'dan, Farsça'dan giren bir çok sözcüğün kökeninde de Türk dilleri var.


----------



## altay

ancalimon said:


> Sağolun elimde var. Ben de paylaşmıştım bu forumda o kitabı. Hala kabul edilmiş bi köken bilgisi sözlüğümüz yok. Her biri birbiriyle çatışıyor. Aslı Türkçe olması gerek bir çok sözcük Arapça, Farsça farzediliyor. Aslında dilimize Arapça'dan, Farsça'dan giren bir çok sözcüğün kökeninde de Türk dilleri var.


 
hangi sözleri diyiyorsun?bunu kabul etmeliyiz ki arapça ve farsçadan türkçeye giren sözler var,ve bunu bilmek için etimolojik sözlüklere bakınca anlamak oluyor.bence siz zahiri okşarlıkları etimolojik yakınlıkla karıştırıyorsunuz


----------



## Black4blue

Arapça ve Farsçadan sözcük girmemiş demiyor ki, böyle sanılanların bir kısmının aslında Türkçe olduğundan bahsediyor. Ayrıca okşarlık ne demek


----------



## altay

doğru söylüyorsun orada benzerlik yazmak yerine Azerice oxşamaq kökünden olan oxşarlığı yazmışım,yakın dillerde yazınca(Azerice ve türkçe) ve ya (française ve italiano) ve ya (rusça ve bulgarca) bende böyle yanlışlıklar oluyor ve bunun nedeni yakın dilleri eğitim yoluyla değil çevrede yaşamakla öğrendiğimden geliyor.

birde Black4blue yazıbsın (böyle sanılanların bir kısmının aslında Türkçe olduğundan bahsediyor.),bende soruyorum nasıl böyle sanıldı ve hangi sözler?


----------



## ancalimon

Örneğin:

köşk kelimesi Türkçe bir kökten türemiş. Ancak Farsça'dan Türk dillerine girmiş kabul ediliyor. Mantık olarak, bu sözcük Farça'da türetildiğinde bunu türeten kişinin Türkçe bir kök kullanması demek oluyor.


----------



## altay

ancalimon said:


> Örneğin:
> 
> köşk kelimesi Türkçe bir kökten türemiş. Ancak Farsça'dan Türk dillerine girmiş kabul ediliyor. Mantık olarak, bu sözcük Farça'da türetildiğinde bunu türeten kişinin Türkçe bir kök kullanması demek oluyor.


 
köşk sözü çağdaş farsçada da çok az kullanılıyor(böyle sözlere ingilisçe Rare denilir) ve farsçada daha çok Qasr(arap köklü söz) ve başka sözler kullanılıyor.ama bence bu söz Moin Farsça sözlüğünde türkçe bir alınma gibi gitmişdir(ama kesin söyleyemem,bakmak gerekiyor).


----------



## ancalimon

Tanrı - Tengri  sözcüğü kunusunda...

Tengri  sözünün "DAĞ"   ve  ters çevrilmiş   V  şekli ile bağlantısı konusunda daha fazla bilgisi olan biri var mı?  Aklıma eski Türklerin dağlar ve Tengri arasında bir ilişki kurduğu geliyor.

V  eski Türklerde dişiliğin,   ters V (  ^  ) ise erilliğin sembolü.  Her isisi birbirine kesişmeden değdiğinde ortaya X ya da + çıkıyor ve bu da Tengri nin sembolik olarak anlatımlarından birisi.

Bunun dışında  DEĞ -TEG - TEĞET  sözcükleri bir de TANGENT sözcüğü aklıma geliyor.

etymonline bana bunu veriyor:

http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=tangent
tangent (adj.) 

1590s, "meeting at a point without intersecting," from L. tangentem (nom. tangens), prp. of tangere "to touch," from PIE base *tag- "to touch, to handle" (cf. L. tactus "touch," Gk. tetagon "having seized," O.E. þaccian "stroke, strike gently"). First used by Danish mathematician Thomas Fincke in "Geomietria Rotundi" (1583). The noun also is attested from 1590s; extended sense of "slightly connected with a subject" is first recorded 1825.

yeniden yaratılmış Proto-Indo-European kökünün  TAG olması ve Türkçe TEG (değmek) ile aynı anlamı taşıması da ilginç.


----------



## ancalimon

bunu bulmam çok iyi oldu: er targyn a teşekkürler)

http://starling.rinet.ru/cgi-bin/re...ny=&method_any=substring&sort=proto&ic_any=on

----------------------

*Proto-Turkic:* "*deŋgil" | *Query method:* Match substring         
Proto-Turkic: *deŋgil
Altaic etymology: Altaic etymology






Meaning: axle
Russian meaning: ось
Turkish: dingil
Tatar: teŋel (КСТТ)
Middle Turkic: tiŋgil (MA)
Chuvash: tǝʷnǝʷl
Gagauz: dingil
Karaim: teŋgil
Comments: VEWT 474, ЭСТЯ 3, 235-236, Федотов 2, 216-217. Turk. >Hung. tengely 'axle', see Gombocz 1912.


Burada şunları görüyorum:

DENGELİ: balanced

DİN ~ DENGE
DİNGİN: peaceful, equal, content, balanced
DENK: compatible, coherent, match, equal, balanced  (daire içindeki  + işaretini düşünün. İki tane Gamma sembolü var ve her ikisi de birbirine DENK)
ISLAM: peace?
AXLE < AXE  :  BALta    ÖKÜZ<>OX :  iki tane dengeli boynuz

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Labrys
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baʿal

DENGE:  BALance

İyice karıştırdım ama umudum var 

bunun üstüne X  (eski Türklerde eril ve dişinin birlikteliği)   daire içinde + işareti  Tengri'nin sembolik tanımı.

Eski Türkçedeki şehir, kale  anlamına gelen BALIQ sözüğü geldi aklıma bir de.  Dengeli ile alakalı olabilir diye düşündüm?  "Kare" sözcüğü Atatürk'ün oluşturduğu bir sözcük mü?

TEKER, DÖNGÜ, DEĞİRMEN bütün bunlar bu kavramla iç içe.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chakra

_*Chakra*_ is a concept originating from Hindu texts and used in Hindu practices. Its name derives from the Sanskrit word for "wheel" or "turning" (_cakraṃ_ चक्रं [ˈtʃəkrə̃], pronounced [ˈtʃəkrə] in Hindi; Pali: _cakka_ चक्क, Thai: จักระ, Tamil: சக்கரம், Chinese: 轮, Tibetan: འཁོར་ལོ་; _khorlo_).[1]


----------

